# Wheat bran and brewers yeast



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

I feed a mix grain I make of barely, oat, black sunflower seed, corn. When does are milking u add shredded alfalfa / Timothy cubs to it. 

For every 1lb of grain I add 2 tbls of olive oil and 1 tbls of molasses. Mix well than feed. But I'm just trying to figure our how much wheat bran and brewers yeast would I use per 1lb? So I'm not sure if anyone have some tips they would like to share about brewers yeast and wheat bran that could help me become more knowledgeable! Thank you! ~ Kassie


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why do you want to add wheat Bran? Is there a specific reason? Wheat bran is almost all phosphorus, so it would knock your calcium/phosphorus ratio way off, unless you feed everyone alfalfa or some other calcium source. Your feed is already very phosphorus heavy and adding wheat bran will only make it worse. Do you feed alfalfa hay in addition to the grain? I fear you may end up with milk fever issues in your milkers and UC in your boys.

Not sure of the amount you need for the brewers yeast. Hopefully someone else will jump in for that.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

So I used to feed this, but I switched to a goat grain thinking it would be better, but the goats seem to have more problems keeping proper weight while milking. I started to feed the again, about a month or so they are back to being healthy, and looking much better. So this ration is about a 13% protein. We feed in alfalfa and Timothy. I got this feed ration from a book I have, I always feed it without the wheat bran and the brewers yeast, but this book shows different kind of whole seeds to mix and feed and what that seed has for protein, digestive protein, fat, minerals, calcium and phosphorus. So this book has several different rations. My dry does and bucks get about a 9% protein. It's corn, oats and black sunflower seed. They don't get any alfalfa and Timothy.

So I have delt with the brewers yeast some what, it's a very good source or vitamin b complex, and it's good for rumen health as well. I know wheat bran is high in protein.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Also feed hay that is clover grass mix, first cut


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Red Maple Farm said:


> Also feed hay that is clover grass mix, first cut


Hello there. I realize this is an ancient thread, but I was wondering if you're still active on the site and what you ended up doing with the brewers yeast. I just bought some for the b vitamins (think my goats could use a boost) but am unsure how/how much I should feed, and whether I should use it all the time or only when they seem to need a little help. My goats don't really seem to like it, either, so wondering about mixing it with something to make it tastier.


----------

